# Shipping a tractor



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Looking at purchasing a tractor and having to ship it 1200 miles its a 110 horse row crop tractor. Any suggestions on a good company that had reasonable prices? 
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Good luck getting reasonable shipping prices right now.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

You may want to try u ship out. You post your ad and people give quotes or you set your price. Is this a private sale? Or is it from the dealer. If it’s from the dealer I’d negotiate them to ship it to you for free.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I use a broker. Action Heavy Haul. I work with Joey out of the Oregon office. Nothings cheap but I have probably used him 20 times to move equipment with very few problems...


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

I had Landis Freight Brokers (863-675-8838) ship a tractor for me last year from northern Vermont to the Florida panhandle. They were fast and reasonable and ship ag tractors all over the country if I recall correctly.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

You might talk to a local trucking company to see if they need a back haul home.


----------

